# My Alumacraft 1648 ncs project!



## Catch Release Repeat (May 3, 2016)

At the very beginning and today I wasn't very good at taking progress photos. 
-My seats are 3/4" pin mounts and have a 16" post for the front man. 
-5 tite lok rod holders
-1 tite lok net holder w a clamp that I will move around to actually use for my king pin anchor pole. Went with the 10' two piece model. 
- Plano dry box stores my life vest, collapsible paddle, various Nik-naks. Cushion on top for a little guy. 
- lowrance mark 4 w gps. Contemplated buying a new humminbird helix but after playing w one in gander mountain I was less than impressed. I'd like to save and get a lowrance elite 5 ti.
-2 batteries, 1 cranking battery strictly for my Yamaha 25 4 stroke ( electric start only), and 1 tractor battery for my lowrance and bilge pump. 
-noco 2 bank on board battery charger, very happy w so far. 
-as far as lights I picked up watch battery powered, waterproof, led lights that can hook right onto the boat for night fishing.I avoided running wire all over the boat as much as possible.
- I fabricated a aluminum plate 1/4" thick with some aluminum angle underneath to add stability for over my AFT storage over the batteries and gas tank to create a completely flat real platform. 

Always open to more ideas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 3, 2016)

Very clean work. I like a boat like that.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 3, 2016)

Thank you, I'm the same way, keep it simple stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpavlick (May 3, 2016)

_Very nice work and good fishing.. regards greg..._


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 3, 2016)

Whata the story on those rings on the back corners?


----------



## wmk0002 (May 3, 2016)

Nice! 

Is the dry box fastened down?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 3, 2016)

My dock lines were tied to the exact lengths I wanted with a carabiner to just hook right onto them. I let my father in law take it out from time to time and his judgement on knots and lengths wasn't ... Ummm..... Good.... At all. It was a good idea, and worked well, but they rattle and are kind of a nuisance. I've debated back and form between changing them out for flip up cleats or the style were you just lace it between the teeth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 3, 2016)

Dry box isn't fastened down I throw it in the bed of my truck when I'm towing it somewhere, but while wide open on the throttle it doesn't move inside the boat. And for the 20 bucks it cost from walmart, it really is dry, no moisture issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bailey Boat (May 4, 2016)

The "lace between the teeth" style cleats are foolproof enough for even someone that doesn't have a clue as to tying a rope, aka, my wife!!! I have them on all 4 corners...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 4, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> My dock lines were tied to the exact lengths I wanted with a carabiner to just hook right onto them. I let my father in law take it out from time to time and his judgement on knots and lengths wasn't ... Ummm..... Good.... At all. It was a good idea, and worked well, but they rattle and are kind of a nuisance. I've debated back and form between changing them out for flip up cleats or the style were you just lace it between the teeth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is what I use for dock line.
https://www.amazon.com/Marine-Dock-Bungee-Loops-Pack/dp/B00SLX8Y8I/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1462367811&sr=8-12&keywords=dock+line


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 4, 2016)

Air head makes a bungee style dock long for like 15 bucks that i thought about but I saw one in a store and it felt as cheap as the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 4, 2016)

Bailey Boat said:


> The "lace between the teeth" style cleats are foolproof enough for even someone that doesn't have a clue as to tying a rope, aka, my wife!!! I have them on all 4 corners...


I really like these, easy to work with gloves on when duck hunting in the freezing cold and wet.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 4, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Bailey Boat said:
> 
> 
> > The "lace between the teeth" style cleats are foolproof enough for even someone that doesn't have a clue as to tying a rope, aka, my wife!!! I have them on all 4 corners...
> ...



Do not leave those types of cleats unattended. Up/down motion of boat can release line from those style cleats.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 4, 2016)

Luckily i found a smoking deal on a boat lift last summer. Was shopping Craigslist and I came across an add for a 14 ft aluminum boat for 400 bucks and at the bottom it said also have a lift for 125. Called and as luck would have it they were only around the bay from our lake house. Told them I wasn't interested in the boat but id be there for the lift tomorrow! It looked like it was in rough shape but it worked flawlessly. I just changed out the cables and pulleys a few weeks ago to be on the safe side, and it'll get a wire brush and galvanizing paint to the whole thing hopefully this weekend. 

Moral of the story, I basically stole a boat lift, and knots are no longer a concern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2016)

Everything looks great. 

Two things...You are NEVER done with a boat...any boat! Ha Ha

When I saw your strap-over....I thought it would be better at the stern, rather than partially up the hull. Depends on how far you have to drive and at what speeds, though. I was driving behind a guy one day who didn't have ANY strap on the stern. His motor and hull jumped about 15 inches when he hit a rough railroad track!

Well done! richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 5, 2016)

There's one on the stern also it goes from one handle, under to the trailer and back to the other handle, the strap over the middle is kind of just over kill. 

And I know it's never done, my minds always turning and I get so many ideas off tin boats. But, once it goes to the families lake house for the summer, the tinkering usually slows down untill I pull it for the winter.


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 5, 2016)

Nice boat! I'd sure like to get something close to that someday. 15' or 15'6" and 48" minimum, but as wide as I can. I love the big front deck and open floor space of my similar 1440 Xpress (flat bottom, flat front). It's actually got more deck area and floor area than my 1648 War Eagle mod-V (gun box wastes a lot of floor space).


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 5, 2016)

You can buy aftermarket side storage boxes and gun boxes from AK McCallum that I've looked into but twice they stopped contacting me when I asked what shipping cost so I never pursued it further. No so sure I actually want it anymore so maybe it worked out okay. 

This is a 16' ( actually 16'6" technically) alumacraft mod v ncs Sierra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 5, 2016)

Yeah that boat came with the box. Don't like them myself. Wasted space and a case works just as well. I say I want something under 16' because that's the maximum length to not have to insure, carry a fire extinguisher, etc. Sometimes I forget that the rules vary from place to place and not everyone is from around me, haha


----------



## Fishfreek (May 6, 2016)

Love the boat. I have the same boat and not even close to done with it yet. But that's half the fun.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 7, 2016)

Fishfreek said:


> Love the boat. I have the same boat and not even close to done with it yet. But that's half the fun.



I've followed your progress, I like seeing someone else's take on the exact same boat. And of course, your never actually done. But for the time being its time to game plan for long term projects.

CMC-PT-35
Lowrance 5 ti

Trying to win 10,000 tonight at a raffle, that could change things!!!!


----------



## richg99 (May 7, 2016)

Hey, CatchRelease...re the Lotto....

Even though I KNOW the odds are way against me...about twice a year, when the big lotto gets to 400mm or so, I become a big spender and drop my $4.00 bucks in for two tickets. 

One ticket, I pick our birthdays, and the other is in the hands of the Gods...with a quick pick.

Just did it ten minutes ago. Good Luck Ha Ha richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 10, 2016)

My B!+<# has reached the summer home.

GAME ON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks great. Go get 'em. richg99


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> My B!+<# has reached the summer home.
> 
> GAME ON
> 
> ...



I have the same boat pretty much. I got this funny feeling that theres no supports under my bow deck. Just feels flimsy

Been wanting to call aluma craft and ask bout it. 












Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## richg99 (Jun 10, 2016)

I have used my wife's large make-up mirror, held upside down, along with a flashlight, to see lots of areas that are otherwise out of sight.

richg99


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mind dont have a storage to look inside.

If there are supports, the top metal is not attached, there are bumps that look like there over some fastners but the metal is flimsy.







Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 10, 2016)

And if there are supports they must be welded in because theres NO rivets shwing theres metal supports fastened under the deck to the bow.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I haven't a model like yours yet without a storage compartment but I do know that the deck has a sheet of 3/4 ply under the aluminum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Well, I haven't a model like yours yet without a storage compartment but I do know that the deck has a sheet of 3/4 ply under the aluminum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea but theres gotta be cross members under the ply. I hope lol

Gotta call alumacraft and ask.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 11, 2016)

We all hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have been meaning to ask if you know or can find the model number for that Plano storage box? Also, how sturdy is it for someone to sit on?

I have the same boat (1648 NCS model) but the flat bottom version. As you already know there is zero storage aside from the small cubby hole under the front deck. I have been using a large cooler as a passenger seat on the floor and to keep some gear in. Works great for a seat since it's sturdy, however, makes for poor storage since it lets water in.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Aug 16, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> I have been meaning to ask if you know or can find the model number for that Plano storage box? Also, how sturdy is it for someone to sit on?
> 
> I have the same boat (1648 NCS model) but the flat bottom version. As you already know there is zero storage aside from the small cubby hole under the front deck. I have been using a large cooler as a passenger seat on the floor and to keep some gear in. Works great for a seat since it's sturdy, however, makes for poor storage since it lets water in.




https://shop.opticsplanet.com/plano-molding-68-quart-tote.html?_iv_code=Q3-DX-68HAYT-171901&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=plusbox-beta&gclid=CMPSivTPxs4CFY5ZhgodE5UNGg

I got mine from the local walmart but this would be the same thing. Same dimensions. It's student enough for me to sit on 210 and my uncle 230. I out s igloo cooler pad on top of mine and it's a little added comfort. I store 3 life jackets, my Nav lights, spare batteries for them, misc tools, cup holders, and ropes in mine and it's packed. Which probably helps the stability of it. I've thought about getting one of those rtic coolers but the weight of it doesn't appeal to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks. I have been thinking about getting this one but wanted to see what others may be using first. However, it may be too big. Hopefully they have some in stock to check out at Walmart or a sporting goods store.

https://www.amazon.com/Plano-Heavy-...8-1&keywords=plano+heavy+duty+sportsman+trunk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Aug 22, 2016)

Picking up my Cmc pt-35 tomorrow! Finally found a deal for one on Craigslist. Any advice from the guys who have mounted one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Sep 18, 2016)

Has anyone ever purchased a Alumacraft side storage box from Ak Mccallumco one of the sponsors? It's a good price. Curious of the quality, the weather proofness, and where they can actually be mounted. (Preferably I'd like to mount it up against my front deck to keep weight forward) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyboat (Sep 18, 2016)

It looks great.

I have a question though, how much risk is there having both the gas and batt's. in the same covered location? I know the batt's are covered on there own preventing spark from "spreading" but couldn't fumes get into the batt, case and ignite if there is a spark?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Sep 18, 2016)

I've thought about that and it worries me a little bit, but there is about a 2" gap along the transom side of the aft cover. I thought that would provide enough ventilation, still am contemplating putting a few vents into the top of it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have a similar gap. The area really isn't "enclosed" like on some larger boats.

I also wonder, what with the new closed fuel systems, if ANY fumes ever get out. 

Now, if you have an older fuel setup, there is the chance for some fumes but the open area should take care of any accumulation IMO.

richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Sep 19, 2016)

Rich the new Yamaha tanks are unlike any older models too completely designed to eliminate that.... Also makes a spare tank super expensive lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yep. I have a new tank on my G3. I do have the "fuel demand valve". Surprisingly, it works just great. richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally got my Cmc 35 mounted can't wait to test it out. I bought it used on craigist for 300 which I think was a fair price. It doesn't sound great but it performs flawlessly out of water. But working construction and being on lifts hydraulic do make some funny noises sometimes. Curious if there is anything to grease on it though. Haven't really looked fit a grease port.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 29, 2016)

It's been many years since I had mine. I don't recall any unusual noises, though. Great devices. 

I guess I can't understand why they are so very expensive. You can buy a bottle jack for a few bucks. Can hanging a 12-volt starter motor on add so much more cost???

They've been around for a long time and have an excellent reputation.

Keep us posted. richg99


----------



## jethro (Sep 29, 2016)

Lotsa things cost big money and who knows why. Example: https://www.bigjon.com/product/single-quik-draw-rod-holder

Tell me why that costs almost $200?


----------



## richg99 (Sep 29, 2016)

I guess the old adage...."If it says BOAT..Bring-On-Another-Thousand" is true.

Maybe that's why I buy lots of boat re-do materials at my local Lowes, or even my Dollar Store. I am old, and cheap.

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 2, 2017)

Going to brace it onto the transom with structural pipe fittings, wall flanges to be exact. And move my rod holders up to there as opposed to on the transom lip. I fish alone a lot in the mornings and I often stand while operating my tiller motor Bc the water is like glass on the lake. This will give me something to grab onto if needed and stop me from bending down for my rods. I'm viewing it as a win win. Anyone ever see anything like it? Thoughts comments concerns? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 2, 2017)

On skinny flats boats, like a Gheenoe, they are placed amidships. They are called "sissy bars" by some. I'd call them "smart bars" myself. Looks good. richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my r&r hatches in yesterday. They really should be a site sponsor for how much everyone raves about them. Very pleased with the quality. Can't wait to get it in. Probably this weekend. I'll post pics when it's cut open:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 20, 2017)

Cutting in my R&R hatch. Super happy with it so far. Ran out of time tonight but everything looks as expected after checking fish freaks build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 3, 2017)

Finished the install on the hatch, as advertised these things are rock solid. Definitely thinking about a couple more of them. I sealed the edges with 5200 and fastened it with ss hardware. Worked like a charm. 

Foam was more frustrating then difficult to remove. Although I was just using a hack saw blade w tape for a handle. I was able to fit my three large fenders, three life jackets, flare kit, lights, ropes, collapsible oar, and spare parts in there. 

Also in the last pic I finally got my Garmin Echomap 73sv mounted. Still have to get a stern saver to finish up the installation but couldn't help myself to get it started. 

Still tossing around the idea of hydro turf. I want it but don't want to pay for it. (Common problem) 

Flip up cleats also will be on the way soon 

Anyone have any recommendations as to where I should mount my PTT switch from the Cmc pt35? I can't come up w a perfect place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 4, 2017)

Prototype number two of my motor arch. First one didn't work as planned. When I pushed the tiller arm to the left to turn right it would hit the arch and take away about a quarter of my turn radius. If I didn't have my new Cmc unit it would have worked but I didn't take the motor being setback 5 1/2" into consideration. 

This is outdoor conduit that, If it works when I mock it up on the boat, I will wrap in fiber fix to stiffen it up like a rock. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2017)

Pretty sexy looking. Let us know more about wrapping it and how sturdy that makes it.

I'd be most concerned about how it mounts to the deck or console. That would be the weakest point, I'd guess.

I considered doing something like that for a stand-up support for my kayak. I was going to use a "Senior Walker". richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 4, 2017)

Rich definitely right about the weakest point. I think I'm actually going to get pvc to thread adapters and have the final 4" that attach into the flange be steel pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2017)

"PVC to thread adapters" 

That would move the weak point up some. You might consider Galvanized Pipe and a pipe Flange...run a piece of galvanized pipe up a foot or so. Slide the PVC over the pipe...and drill and connect the PVC directly into the foot long galvanized pipe.

That way, the metal pipe and flange would take most of the bending pressures.

richg99


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 4, 2017)

But if I use the adapters the joint would be wrapped in fiber flex, and the set screws would be tightening into steel not pvc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2017)

Your boat. Your call. Keep us posted. Looking good. richg99


----------



## FishinLite (Mar 5, 2017)

I might take your prototype to your local muffler shop and see how much they would get to bend it out of stainless steel muffler pipe. Their computer controlled bender are amazing. =P~


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 5, 2017)

If you want to stiffen up the conduit fill it with expanding foam.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 5, 2017)

FishinLite said:


> I might take your prototype to your local muffler shop and see how much they would get to bend it out of stainless steel muffler pipe. Their computer controlled bender are amazing. =P~



My ole man said the same thing! But muffler OD and pipe size OD are different I believe so my fittings would work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 5, 2017)

sonny.barile said:


> If you want to stiffen up the conduit fill it with expanding foam.



Not a bad idea, couldn't hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 5, 2017)

Prototype number 3. Widened the stance by 10 inches and reduced the weight being overhung. Much stiffer already without it cantilevering over the motor so far. This design will get a trial run tomorrow or Tuesday when the weather warms up again here in buffalo. It the motor had the clearance it needs for full turns both directions and over head when I lift it, then I'll love to start wrapping it. If it works as well as expected I think this could open the door for a lot of other projects haha



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tman (Mar 6, 2017)

if you cant find the correct angles for those pipes you can always use regular white PVC pipe heat it and bend it to whatever shape you'd wish. i did it with my frame for my cover. a harbor freight heat gun is all i used.
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=42520

side note. i'm south of you off 219 near bradford pa. are you going out on lake Erie or are there smaller lakes your fishing in?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 6, 2017)

Is that a rod holder? Like a trolling rack?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 6, 2017)

Tman said:


> if you cant find the correct angles for those pipes you can always use regular white PVC pipe heat it and bend it to whatever shape you'd wish. i did it with my frame for my cover. a harbor freight heat gun is all i used.
> https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=42520
> 
> side note. i'm south of you off 219 near bradford pa. are you going out on lake Erie or are there smaller lakes your fishing in?



Nice I actually went to Pitt-Bradford. This boat sits on lime lake all summer. I think I can get this to fit any shape I need. Should be dry fitting it tomorrow. Then to hammer down on the exact method to stiffen it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 6, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Is that a rod holder? Like a trolling rack?



Yup exactly, should be fitting it on tomorrow I'll take some pics on the boat to give everyone a better idea. Right now it's just some crazy project in some guys dark workshop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 7, 2017)

Well this was how is sized up on the boat to have full range of motion on the tiller handle. It's a bit more cumbersome then I was hoping my for. Not sure if it's going to work out like anticipated. Going to try and fiber fix a few joints and see how it works. If it does its relatively inexpensive to finish it out and try it on the water. Open to opinions. The next picture is the current set up. They're great but not that easy to put rods in and out of.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWC Muscle (Mar 8, 2017)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Still tossing around the idea of hydro turf. I want it but don't want to pay for it. (Common problem)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let us know when you are ready 15% off for forum members!


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 26, 2017)

Got the boat home today from its winter storage garage. Been itching to do it for weeks but winter didn't want to let up. 

Got the transducer mounted to the new stern saver. After watching their YouTube demonstration video it was a piece of cake. This transducer looks mammoth on a tin! 

Got the old tie down points ripped off, I've got five new 4-1/2" stainless flip up cleats coming to put on. Keep the rattle down and the decks flush. 

Got all the old grip tape that was on the floors up, and the residue left behind on the deck cleaned off. The grip tape was still so sticky I was actually able to reapply it to my trailer to give the top some traction. The reason it had to come off was because I finally have some hydro turf on the way. 

Started making some templates out of file folders, saw that somewhere on this site and it works great. 

Contemplating buying a garmin striker 4 for the bow, and a control post but will see how it goes! 

I'll get some pics of the stern saver tomorrow and more pics of the templates when I've got them completed. 

Stay tuned!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 2, 2017)

Today was productive. 

Finished up my templates using the file folders. They worked out great. Able to cut w a razor blade or scissors easily enough but yet stiff enough to hold its form to trace later on. I have the templates still but didn't take pics of that. I'll get a few and add them if anyone is thinking about trying it.

Then I started on the hydro turf. I went w the flat option with the idea that I didn't have to match and patterns. I was wrong. The flat option is actually a brushed finish similar to concrete. So it is similar to Carpet in that it is directional. Still very pleased with it regardless. 

So o traced the file folder templates and had my wife cut them out w a pair of heavy duty kitchen aid scissors. Her patience is a virtue I have yet to acquire. They fit like a glove.






To put them on I peeled away a straight edge of the templates and used that sticky edge to square everything else on the template up. Once it was in placed I could pull it back more and more. 















Tomorrow's weather is looking good. Will finish up the floor and the transom corners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 3, 2017)

Finished up my hydro turf today on the floor, transom corners, and the cubby under the bow. It's F*^%#<> beautiful. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 29, 2017)

Today I picked up a MinnKota Vantage 55lb thrust 12v trolling motor off Craiglists. These no longer come in anything under 24v so there very hard to find. Retail on them originally was 1500 bucks. I paid less than a third of that. It has electric shaft deployment to adjust it whenever necessary. Also has a gear ratio on its turn radius. A 45 degree turn of the handle either was turns the shaft 180 degrees. My boat before any mods was 305 for just the hull. I imagine it's probably somewhere around 800-900 now with guys in it. I think this will move me around pretty damn good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2017)

We are all still here, loving the progress you are making. You also need a decal for the back of the boat. PM me your mailing info so I can send you one. :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Johnny (Apr 30, 2017)

I like the trolling motor you found - I have not seen that design before.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 30, 2017)

Johnny said:


> I like the trolling motor you found - I have not seen that design before.



I happened to be dream shopping one day at the minn Kota site and saw these and read all about them. First time I ever saw a used one for sale I jumped all over it. Hopefully test it out this week and see how it actually moves the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyTodd (Apr 30, 2017)

excellent minn kota . I have never seen it's like.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2017)

Should we move this to the boat modification section and rename it?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 1, 2017)

Not a bad idea Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (May 1, 2017)

Very cool trolling motor with the quick steer. I just upgraded my helm from the standard 4:1 or 4.2:1 ratio to 3:1 No feedback. That's 3 turns of the steering wheel from full left to full right. Less turning of the wheel. What a difference! It wips around boat docks and narrow creeks a like a Porche.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 1, 2017)

It's crazy how it works with the ratios. With my F25 now that it's on the Cmc it's set back that 5-1/2" and to turn completely left or right I basically have to lean right out of my seat. If a tiller motor had that differential it would be a total game changer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2017)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Not a bad idea Jim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you rename the thread or I can.

Im thinking boat type and model with project/modification?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 1, 2017)

Jim said:


> Catch Release Repeat said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea Jim
> ...



Not exactly sure how. If you can do it for me that be great thank you. This is fine for a title. 

Alumacraft 1648 ncs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 9, 2017)

Got a little bit more accomplished today. 

Went w the forums recommended Anderson style disconnect for the trolling motor. Yet to try it out but I'll keep up on that.












Got my cmc35 switch finally in its final resting place. I ordered this little bracket well over a month ago without realizing it was coming from China. It's a simple black polymer right angle bracket. Attached to the base of my Garmin mount.





Also finally took a pic of one of the flip up cleats I put on. 5 in total.








Since I've slept way to much money this "off-season" on the boat, I've only got one move left. Picking up a new battery tomorrow, interstate 24xhd. Since I'm now running a trolling motor I will use my deep cycle battery for that, and my Garmin, and bilge. And my new cranking battery for my f25 and cmc 35. And the lawn mower battery will come out. Sad to see it go it work quite well but not for a trolling motor. 

I will be trying to resist any more purchases until like winter. Fingers crossed. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

